# Zwei Netze verbinden



## thefaxx (22. Juli 2014)

In einer Wohnung befinden sich zwei Netzwerke. Das eine wird privat genutzt und ist via Kabel Deutschland mit dem Internet verbunden. Das zweite Netz wird geschäftlich genutzt und verwendet einen Glasfaser-Anschluss für die Verbindung zum Internet.

Privates Netz:
Netzwerkadresse: 192.168.10.1
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.0.0

Geschäftliches Netz:
Netzwerkadresse: 192.168.20.1
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.0.0

Nun meine Frage: Ist es nötig diese Subnetzmaske zu verwenden? Da es bei dieser Konfiguration 65.534 Hosts im Netzwerk geben kann drückt das etwas auf die Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Juli 2014)

Hi,

also von der Geschwindigkeit her ist es egal, welche Adressen und Masken du verwendest.
Worauf du aber eher raus willst (denke ich), ist dass die beiden Netze besser getrennt sein sollten, oder?

Wie viele Rechner hängen an dem Geschäftsnetz? Wenn es unter 254 sind, dann würde ich bei beiden Netzen eine 24er Maske nehmen, sprich 255.255.255.0.
Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass du die Netze besser trennen und kontrollieren kannst, wer mit wem reden darf (privat -> geschäft OK, umgekehrt besser nicht etc.)

Wenn es um Geschwindigkeit geht, wie sind die beiden Netze denn verbunden? Direkt per Kabel oder mit einem Gateway Rechner? Durchgehend 1 GBit/s oder 100 Mbit/s? Welche Art von Kabel verwendest du? Kannst du einen groben Netzwerkplan zeichnen?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## thefaxx (22. Juli 2014)

Hi,

beide Netzte verwenden eine Fritzbox und sind mit einem CAT5.e-Kabel verbunden, welches allerdings dann via Powerline zur zweiten Fritzbox geht. Die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit ist in Ordnung, könnte aber auch besser sein. Der Flaschenhals ist hier sicher das Powerline. In beiden netzen befinden sich maximal 15 Hosts, somit würde eine kleinere Maske sicher Sinn machen.

Ich hatte es einmal mit der Maske 255.255.255.0 versucht, allerdings konnte ich dann nicht von einem Netz in das Andere zugreifen. Muss ich dafür vielleicht eine statische Route einrichten?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Juli 2014)

Hi,
also sieht dein Aufbau in etwa so aus?


```
|----------------------|                   |---------------------|                     |----------------------|
|LAN A, 192.168.10.0/24|----> Fritz A <----|Net C, 192.168.0.0/24|-----> Fritz B <---- |LAN B, 192.168.20.0/24|
|----------------------|   |           |   |---------------------|    |          |     |----------------------|
                           |           |                              |          |
                           |           |.0.10                         |.0.20     |
                           |.10.1                                                |.20.10
```

Zur Erklärung:
Die Netze sind physikalisch und logisch voneinander getrennt. Die Client müssen
nichts von irgendwelchen Routen wissen, die Routing Tabellen sehen von allen Hosts in etwa so aus:


```
Client LAN A: (zB.: 192.168.10.101)
---------------
192.168.10.0/24 dev eth0
default via 192.168.10.1

Fritzbox A:
---------------
192.168.10.0/24 dev eth0
192.168.0.0/24  dev eth1
192.168.20.0/24 via 192.168.0.20 dev eth1
default via <internet>

Fritzbox B:
---------------
192.168.0.0/24  dev eth0
192.168.20.0/24 dev eth1
192.168.10.0/24 via 192.168.0.10 dev eth0
default via <internet>

Client LAN B: (zB.: 192.168.20.101)
---------------
192.168.20.0/24 dev eth0
default via 192.168.20.1
```

So würde ich das ganze umsetzen, halt mit eigenen Linux Routern. (z.B. Raspberry Pi, da könnte man auch die Firewall präzise einstellen).
Hoffe das hilft dir weiter, im Grunde musst du der Fritzbox beibringen, wie sie in das andere Netz kommt. (Glaube da bist du mit statischen Routen schon richtig).

Grüße,
BK


----------



## thefaxx (23. Juli 2014)

Hi Bratkartoffel,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung. Ich hätte sogar einen Raspberry Pi im Netz, welcher aktuell als Cloudserver verwendet wird. Wenn die Subnetzmaske 255.255.0.0 aber von der Geschwindigkeit her keinen Nachteil bringt, dann werde ich genau bei dieser Konfiguration bleiben. Beide Netze sollen uneingeschränkt miteinander kommunizieren dürfen, da z.B. der Drucker im Netz 1 ist, aber auch vom Netz 2 aus angesteuert werden soll.

Beste Grüße
thefaxx


----------

